# Adding NPP to my cruise for joint pain



## aja44 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just came off a 12 week cycle of Prop/NPP and currently running a cruise of 250mg Cyp for the next 12 weeks or so.  Been cruising 4 weeks and finding that some of the joint pain in my shoulder and elbow have returned and wanted to add some NPP back in for the cruise.  Looking for some advice on this as well as how much to dose and frequency.

Thanks,


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 27, 2012)

why not just deca


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 27, 2012)

because if you use npp you will never even think or want to see deca again.npp is about 1000 times better than deca in every way unless you are really really skinny and want to get buffy.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

Im doing the same thing bro, I got a pm saying fuck the deca, Ill see what everyone says, but Ill propbally pin 1cc a wk and see how my sex drive and joint pain are doing, I can deal with alittle pain, but nothing sux more then no libido and deca dick!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 27, 2012)

If it?s really just for joint pain why not just take something like Aleve or Motrin sparingly?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^I never had that problem, I love Deca, so does the old lady but she don't know it^^^^


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 27, 2012)

Just use a high dose Carlsons fishoil for fuck sake....no need to add a steroid that is 'so so' in regard to joint alleviation as I have gotten better relief from fishoil than nandrolone...

Just use the NPP as a adjunct to your muscle building cycle.

-Matt


----------



## emitecaps (Aug 27, 2012)

200mg/wk deca works well for joints while on a cruise. NPP at 75mg E3D also works nicely.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 27, 2012)

aja44 said:


> Just came off a 12 week cycle of Prop/NPP and currently running a cruise of 250mg Cyp for the next 12 weeks or so.  Been cruising 4 weeks and finding that some of the joint pain in my shoulder and elbow have returned and wanted to add some NPP back in for the cruise.  Looking for some advice on this as well as how much to dose and frequency.
> 
> Thanks,



cruise? you are bridging ? not a good idea , run your pct asap

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 27, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Just use a high dose Carlsons fishoil for fuck sake....no need to add a steroid that is 'so so' in regard to joint alleviation as I have gotten better relief from fishoil than nandrolone...
> 
> Just use the NPP as a adjunct to your muscle building cycle.
> 
> -Matt



What would you consider a good fish oil dosage.  I take 6 1000 mg capsules of vitamin shoppe fish oil daily.  But my elbows and wrists are still sore.  Aside from lifting I have a job thats hard on joints so it might not help either way, but maybe I could up the dose a little?


----------



## aja44 (Aug 28, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> cruise? you are bridging ? not a good idea , run your pct asap
> 
> http://www.isteroids.com/



And why would I want to do this???  2nd or 3rd time I have seen some pretty vague responses which you have been called on.  Are you just looking to get your post count up or something?????


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 28, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> What would you consider a good fish oil dosage.  I take 6 1000 mg capsules of vitamin shoppe fish oil daily.  But my elbows and wrists are still sore.  Aside from lifting I have a job thats hard on joints so it might not help either way, but maybe I could up the dose a little?



9 grams a day from 2 tbs of carlsons oil.....trust me this works...

-Matt


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> 9 grams a day from 2 tbs of carlsons oil.....trust me this works...
> 
> -Matt



Thanks I never even heard of carlsons oil I'm gonna look it up now.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 29, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> Thanks I never even heard of carlsons oil I'm gonna look it up now.




Its great and always keep it refridgerated --- get it at vitamin shoppe as their price is typically lower for this product.

-Matt


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Just use a high dose Carlsons fishoil for fuck sake....no need to add a steroid that is 'so so' in regard to joint alleviation as I have gotten better relief from fishoil than nandrolone...
> 
> Just use the NPP as a adjunct to your muscle building cycle.
> 
> -Matt



Matt,

I will look into the fish oil, but nandrolone relieved my back, knees, elbows, and shoulders like nothing else I have ever tried, while increasing the weights I was handling.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 30, 2012)

Nandrolone works great for this purpose and i use 150mgs deca/week when i cruise BUT you really need to watch your lipids...evn at alow does over time deca really trashes them ..even with the test alongside it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 30, 2012)

i will say this one more time.take npp instead of deca you will thank me.i promise anybody that says other wise just does not know any better plane and simple.i really think they should not even make deca any more only a really dumb or really relly skinny person would choose deca over npp even if i had to pay twice as much you still want to choose npp over deca.this is how i feel anyways.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ I love npp but when im cruising i dont wanna pin that often. 
Deca suits me well in a cruis situation.
I dont disagree but deca doesnt treat me that badly ..in fact it treats me well. My blast i pin my ass of...a cruise is a nice break from that.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you get by doing NPP only twice a week?


----------



## nby (Aug 30, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Can you get by doing NPP only twice a week?



E3D max.


----------



## malk (Aug 30, 2012)

i take 200mg of npp once a week for joints,works fine.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 30, 2012)

aja44 said:


> And why would I want to do this??? ?



Why? because steroid abuse is dangerous and can harm your health.  If you keep using gear without time off and rest for your body (running bridges etc.) you are almost guaranteeing yourself liver problems, heart problems and hormonal problems.  Non-stop use of gear is very dangerous.  Thats why I dont believe in bridges or cruising.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 30, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Matt,
> 
> I will look into the fish oil, but nandrolone relieved my back, knees, elbows, and shoulders like nothing else I have ever tried, while increasing the weights I was handling.



Nice --- i like to hear that and trust that it is NO placebo and genuine 'cushioning" --- I wish I was luck to feel such effects!! 

-Matt


----------

